# cop takes down fat woman



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

hilarious


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

great sig Ash.......... gotta love the lead hose.

video wont load for me................


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I guess I have no sense of humour....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

That was a real dumb move, the cop could have fallen on the knife!!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

That was awful. Can you imagine how the officers felt when they rolled her over.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> That was a real dumb move, the cop could have fallen on the knife!!!


I was thinking that too


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I guess I have no sense of humour....


Yeah, that one just seemed sad.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah. I'm not finding that video hilarious. The fat probably saved her life!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Yeah, that one just seemed sad.


*Amazing that you actually think that's hilarious Ashley.....it's a good thing YOU aren't at the other end of a 911 line like I am...... Grow Up.*


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I fail to see the humor in it also.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

That video wasn't funny. +2 for Ashley growing up


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A mentally unstable and extremely emotional 250+ lb woman running after a cop with a serious cutting utensil is not my idea of fun at all. As for "hilarious" I think the end result was more sad than anything. Hats off to the boys in the tan and green. This clip is very old but just goes to show that you need to be prepared for anything and have the ability to react in an instant. 

The initiating officer already has his gun drawn and was almost forced to make a life and death decision. I just don't seem to find the humor in that at all


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That almost made me as sad as I get when people make Taliban jokes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Hold all your horses !!!!!!!!! You are shitting on a 19 yo girl for acting her age.......... I'm not saying she's right for thinking that was funny but come on........... 

I said from the start she didn't belong here .............. Nothing against YOU Ashley but this REALLY is an adult-oriented site. Not like the one se runs out of his mobile home but even so......


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Hold all your horses !!!!!!!!! You are shitting on a 19 yo girl for acting her age.......... I'm not saying she's right for thinking that was funny but come on...........
> 
> I said from the start she didn't belong here .............. Nothing against YOU Ashley but this REALLY is an adult-oriented site. Not like the one se runs out of his mobile home but even so......


Ouch, we been spanked!...and not in the good way


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Apparently she's been offering Sniper sexual favors via private messages.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

How is the hillarious????? When this episode of cops came out it disturbed me. Have you ever had to wrestle with one of these ladies in a pysch ward??? We don't have fucking shackles or handcuffs!!!!!! People think Haldol and psych drugs work so quickly like in 2 seconds on TV, well they don't it can take up to 5 minutes for them to work in some cases with an injection. 

Back on topic, I had a long day today. you may think its funny when someone is yelling at you saying jibberish. But when their pyschotic 
they have to be stopped. Even that officer who had his gun out, it was unlikely that his bullets would have stopped the lady if that other brave officer didn't tackle that lady down to the ground. Ever hear of the 21 foot rule!

Thank god the pts at work do not have knives, however deal with a paranoid skitzo, who thinks everyone is out to get them and has to get a probate order in order to take his meds. 

Rant Off


----------



## sabreRED (Jan 15, 2006)

well the good news is I am pretty sure I remember watching this episode and I think they said the woman survived. 

Too bad they didn't have tasers back then


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know....I find it somewhat humorous and greatly ironic that someone who tried to stab a cop ends up stabbing themself.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

The video isn't funny, it's a sad moment is one person's life and a dangerous moment in the lives of the people responding to the incident.

Ashley has every right to be here, she IS an adult. I haven't noticed any disruptive or attention whore posts and any slips she's had for whatever reason, people have sometimes jumped on her in less than constructive ways. She's young, she'll learn - maybe, just MAYBE, this site can positively influence her to have a more mature perspective towards a career in the criminal justice field.

Plus, she has awesome taste in music.



Sniper said:


> Hold all your horses !!!!!!!!! You are shitting on a 19 yo girl for acting her age.......... I'm not saying she's right for thinking that was funny but come on...........
> 
> I said from the start she didn't belong here .............. Nothing against YOU Ashley but this REALLY is an adult-oriented site. Not like the one se runs out of his mobile home but even so......


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Gil, please buy the domain masskids.com for NE and Ashley. NE is going to maintain the site for you so that Ashley has a place to post her funny videos. Please include a music player so they can share audio files. Thanks. Snipe-Rock-A-Fella


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok we have all learned a lesson from this post, some more than others and now we'll just let it fade into the sunset. 

Snipe, masskids is already registered and I'm not too sure how good NE would do at running it


----------

